# Is the this spectrum ok?



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

This is the fixture I have http://www.current-usa.com/novaextremet5hox2.html, the freshwater version. Newt, you explained this to me in another post but I still don't have a perfect grasp on it. My assumption is that it is ok, because it peaks in the red and blue spectrums, but I'm not super confident so would like some input. So if anybody has any clue I would appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

Also can you guess the spectrum of light just by looking at how it illuminates the tank? If it is very bright, there is a lot of green waves and if it is pinkish purple it is in the red and blue waves? If it is really blue it is an actinic?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

By looking at the spectral output graphs the (pink) FW bulb has peaks in the proper places of the blue and red regions of the spectral output. It does not have a lot of green which your human eyes will need to percieve brightness. The 10,000K does have a green spike and decent spikes in the blue and red. As the say it is high lumen. I think the combo of the two could make a nice light with decent energy spikes. If they are T5HO they should last 2 years before decay sets in and diminishes the light output.

The lumen was developed with the human eye and not for plants. Any green plants just reflect the color and do not absorb it and assimilate it for photosynthesis.










One fact we do not know is how powerful those spikes are. All we know is that the spike that is the tallest is labeled 100%. This tell us nothing really. It would be more meaningful if the scale was watts/lumens/5 nanometers or some such energy releated nomenclature.

Look at the following 'normalized' plots where the spikes have been adjusted to a scale of power output: Take a look at the slide for the Hagen T8s and the red for the Aquaglo ...... then find the one with the T12 GroLux and look at the red spike. The GroLux has about dble the energy in the red. Then look at the one with the Philips T8 Aquarelle and ADV850.


----------

